# found a great tool!



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

I am back to trying to lose weight.... as most of you know, my family and I did the "Wife Swap" TV show... I saw some of the footage... OH MY! I TOLD the camera guy to use his special "Takes 50lbs off" camera lens, but he didnt ! 


I found a really cool  site online called www.fitday.com its an online diet journal, you can track all your dietary requirements, intake etc... plus all calories burned. You put in your food and it shows you exactly what you eat for the day/week/month, broken down into calories, fat, proteins etc etc etc if nothing else it has helped me learn where I am getting the hidden no no's.

it also has very detailed exercise lists... from making bed, playing w/ kids, power walking, to making maple syrup! lol very detailed indeed.

Its free. check it out!

www.fitday.com

if this is seen as an advertisement, I'm sorry.. I don't work for them.. and its free, it has helped me out alot and thought some here would like it too.

Good Luck y'all!


----------

